# Bombay Potatoes



## menumaker (Jan 17, 2013)

Here we go; Serves 6-8 so adjust accordingly
3tblsp vegetable oil
1 Teasp mustard seeds
1    "  Turmeric
1    "  garem masala
1    "  chili powder
pinch of Cumin
1 walnut-size piece of fresh ginger
4 knobs of butter
6 potatoes--par-boiled and cubed ( about 1" size is good)
Tin of chopped tomatoes
garnish of fresh coriander or parsley will do

Heat oil gently and cook off spices for a minute or so then add the butter.
Stir in the cubed potato making sure they are well coated. (Now, IF you cannot access all the above spices you could substitute with 2 tablespoons of a good curry powder at this stage OK?)
Cook gently for a minute or 3 and then add the tomatoes. Warm through and add the fresh herbs
Simple and very delicious
Enjoy, especially in the cold weather


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 17, 2013)

Must either be a side dish or very large potatoes.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 17, 2013)

I've just bought a bag of these small potatoes, which I would probably have fried -- I'm sure this is a much more healthful choice.  Thanks.  However, like Bill, it does sound to me as though it would need more potatoes to serve that many.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2013)

Is that a 400 ml tin of tomatoes?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 17, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> Must either be a side dish or very large potatoes.


1/2 c is considered to be a serving of potatoes, so 6 potatoes would serve 6-8.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, I use a 400gr tin of tomatoes.
 Also, I serve this as a side dish to the main event which sometimes is a meat curry and sometimes another vegetable dish. It's a nice change from rice which can make me feel 'bloated' on occasion


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 17, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> 1/2 c is considered to be a serving of potatoes, so 6 potatoes would serve 6-8.



But these 6 are only 1".


----------



## jkath (Jan 17, 2013)

This sounds really yummy - am always looking for more ways to use my garam masala - so thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 17, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> But these 6 are only 1".



I think CW's answer was with regard to the original recipe, which I think calls for regular-sized potatoes. I'd estimate how many of the small potatoes you have would equal about the same volume as a regular-size potato and continue with the recipe.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 17, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> But these 6 are only 1".


I believe that's 1-inch cubes. 6 regular sized potatoes, diced into 1-inch cubes.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2013)

agreed, steve.

and thanks, menumaker. this looks really good. i really love indian food, especially "aloo".


----------



## menumaker (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't get me started on ' Aloo' or paneer with spiced spinich..I drool at the thought of Indian food, especially vegetarian food and I'm a dedicated meat eater as well !


----------



## buckytom (Jan 18, 2013)

aloo paratha, or aloo gobi, or... 

i'm getting hungry for indian and it's not even 8am here.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 18, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> I believe that's 1-inch cubes. 6 regular sized potatoes, diced into 1-inch cubes.



D'oh.   Well (casting about for someone to blame) I misunderstood because those potato people came out with these teeny potatoes.  Last year, I wouldn't have looked so dumb.  It's all their fault.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 18, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> D'oh.   Well (casting about for someone to blame) I misunderstood because those potato people came out with these teeny potatoes.  Last year, I wouldn't have looked so dumb.  It's all their fault.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 18, 2013)

Let's pretend we're having a masala dosa for breakfast eh?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely recipe


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 19, 2013)

I used the recipe as inspiration for a vegetarian main that includes black beans, paneer, carrots and broccoli:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-saturday-19th-january-83910.html#post1230623 

Post #13 has the picture.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-saturday-19th-january-83910.html#post1230623


----------



## menumaker (Jan 19, 2013)

That sounds great CW, glad I inspired you. Try par-boiling and then sauted caulifower and onion with the same spices but no tomato, just a little stock. That's good too.


----------



## Alex-Peter (Jan 25, 2013)

thank you so much menumaker for a great recipe


----------

